# What magic items, other than armor or a shield, can boost AC?



## Piratecat (Feb 9, 2012)

We have a lvl 14 PC human ranger who has fairly balanced ability scores. The downside of being well-rounded is that his AC is suffering. He wears +3 leather armor and doesn't use a shield (as he uses two weapons.)

So the question is, what items can he use to boost his suffering AC? Conditions that effectively increase AC (such as concealment) definitely count.

Thanks!


----------



## Siberys (Feb 9, 2012)

I seem to recall some kind of weapon enchantment that might help. Then there's parrying daggers, but that would probably dump damage too much.

EDIT: Maybe a boon could help here?


----------



## Arctic Wolf (Feb 9, 2012)

My first thought is: Does he have does he have the two weapon fighting and defense feat? While it is a minor gain it can help. Also you could somehow get him mastercraft armor and flavor it to give him a bonus to AC instead of what it says. There is an amor in AV1 Agile Armor which does give him a bonus AC depending on his DEX mod. It limits it of course, but he is 1 level away from being able to get +2 AC.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Feb 9, 2012)

Does he have masterwork armor? Feyleather armors start at level 16 (minimum enhancement +4), which is easily available in treasure parcels for level 14. Alternatively, hide armor proficiency can help, the corresponding masterwork armor is Darkhide (also starting at level 16).

Both Davros Elden's Defensive Step (Lvl 7 Grandmaster Training, DMG2) and Boots of the Fencing Master (Lvl 7 Feet Slot, AV) give +1 AC and Ref when you shift.

Steadfast Boots (Lvl 8 Feet Slot, AV) give +2 to all defenses for as long as you stay in one place.

Dragonborn Greaves (Lvl 12 Feet Slot, AV) give +1 AC and Ref while you're bloodied.

The Cloak of Displacement (Lvl 10+ Neck Slot, AV, MME) gives +2 AC and Ref until you're hit for the first time in an encounter.

The Amulet of Elusive Prey (Lvl 14+ Neck Slot, AV) gives +2 AC and Ref for as long as you've moved at least 4 squares on your turn.

The Elven Chain Shirt (Lvl 9+ Wondrous Item, MME) stacks with light armor and gives +1 AC (+2 @ Lvl 19).



Arctic Wolf said:


> There is an amor in AV1 Agile Armor which does give him a bonus AC depending on his DEX mod. It limits it of course, but he is 1 level away from being able to get +2 AC.




Agile Armor is for chain, scale, or plate armors only, so that won't work for most rangers.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 10, 2012)

Everyone - everyone! - in the group now has elven chain. Perfect. It's now a uniform!


----------



## Alomir (Feb 10, 2012)

Might I point out the implication there - yes, everyone in the party wears light or no armor... 

...which was really a bummer when we were handed a set of very high level scale mail. Ah well, it made a fine pile of residuum.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats on your exquisite choice of shiny elven loot! 



Alomir said:


> Might I point out the implication there - yes, everyone in the party wears light or no armor...
> 
> ...which was really a bummer when we were handed a set of very high level scale mail. Ah well, it made a fine pile of residuum.




Well, there are many enchantments that can be transferred from one item to another with the Transfer Enchantment ritual (from AV). Just saying.


----------

